# breed identification help



## xpat (Nov 11, 2020)

hey everyone, I got this new kitten and I need your help confirming the breed. She's around 10 weeks old.

Thanks


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She is very beautiful! She looks kind of like a ragdoll, because of her pointed ears and tail.


----------



## xpat (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you! Yes I was told she's a pure ragdoll but wanted to confirm from the experts


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's really no way of knowing what breeds she's mixed with since there are no official registration papers. But she's so cute, I would have adopted her in a second.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

xpat said:


> Thank you! Yes I was told she's a pure ragdoll but wanted to confirm from the experts


You're very welcome! My grandmother owns a ragdoll btw. All ragdoll have blue eyes, and they are all pointed.


----------



## xpat (Nov 11, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> You're very welcome! My grandmother owns a ragdoll btw. All ragdoll have blue eyes, and they are all pointed.


Got it! I'm already in love with her, she's so cute and loves to cuddle and play around.. ragdolls are amazing


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Ragdolls are amazing! She is very cute! Ragdoll kittens are very playful.


----------

